# Terminología en una traducción



## BoilingHeat (Oct 29, 2016)

Saludos a todos,

     Estoy trabajando en la traducción de un artículo acerca de amplificadores operacionales alimentados con una sola fuente y aunque he estudiado mucho en inglés y lo comprendo, hay unas cosas en las que no estoy muy claro de cómo las llamamos en español; no usaría traducciones literales porque sé que no siempre es así.

Algunos de los términos son:

- Rail-to-rail device, sabemos que estos son dispositivos que ofrecen salidas que van desde el valor—o muy cerca—de la fuente negativa de alimentación hasta el de la positiva; pero, ¿cómo los llamamos en español? He visto que los llaman "de riel a riel", pero como nosotros no llamamos "riel" a las fuentes de alimentación, creo que a lo mejor hay una mejor forma de decirlo, aunque yo no la he encontrado.

- Cuando hablamos del "output voltage swing", que es todo el rango o el movimiento de valores de tensión posibles que puede tener la salida, lo llamamos excursión de señal, ¿no?

- Así como el CMRR, la razón de rechazo al modo común, tenemos el PSRR (Power Supply Rejection Ratio), esto no lo vi en clases y lo vi por primera vez en este artículo hace años, de hecho nunca he conversado acerca de eso en español con alguien que sepa qué es, pero lo llamamos "razón de rechazo a la fuente de alimentación", ¿no?

- El "hum", que es aquél zumbido que se puede meter en radios y sistemas de audio proveniente de ruidos en fuentes de alimentación generalmente, ¿cómo lo llamamos en español?, ¿zumbido de fuente, zumbido de la fuente, zumbido de la alimentación?

- Estos arreglos de polarizan en las entradas algunas veces con divisores de tensión, y al punto intermedio del divisor lo llaman "tap point"; así como con transformadores, que los llamamos "con/sin toma central", podría llamarlo "punto de toma", pero quiero asegurarme de que no hay otra forma mejor que usemos en español.


Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 30, 2016)

El punto de toma yo le llamo tierra virtual o punto de referencia.
Hum sería interferencia de red o algo así.
El psrr ni idea
Si, excursión de la señal o de la salida. O rango útil o algo así.
Raíl to raíl sería algo así como de tope a tope. No se como decirlo.


----------



## luismc (Oct 30, 2016)

El PSRR es la capacidad que tiene un circuito de rechazar el ruido (hum) proveniente de la fuente de alimentación. Se suele dar en dB, y cuanto mayor es el valor, más inmune es dicho circuito al ruido. Por ejemplo la mayoría de opamps tienen un PSRR en torno a los 90 dB, o sea, un ruido presente en la alimentación del opamp se ve minorado en 90 dB a la salida. El PSRR suele ser dependiente de la frecuencia, así que ojo con este detalle.

Output voltage swing efectivamente es el rango MAXIMO por el que se puede mover la señal si recortar, y en español hay una palabra que lo define: compliancia.

El hum se podría traducir por zumbido, aunque creo que está referido al zumbido de baja frecuencia proveniente de la fuente o de un lazo de masa. Para ruidos de mayor frecuencia suelen utilizar "hisss" y en español no conozco equivalente, quizás ruido blanco sea lo más parecido.

En trafos, un tap point es una toma (que puede ser en el medio o no). Un center tap, una toma central o intermedia, por ejemplo en un bobinado 3,15-0-3,15 tan común en amplis de válvulas.

Que yo sepa no tenemos equivalente español a "rail-to-rail" y de hecho muchas veces utilizamos ese mismo término porque todos nos entendemos. 

Lo mismo nos pasa con la palabra "bias" y que su traducción sería "corriente de reposo" y que desconozco su traducción a palabra única equivalente.

Es innegable que el inglés se presta muy bien a terminología técnica, pero hay veces que abusamos y utilizamos el inglés cuando hay equivalente español, como el caso de la compliancia.


----------



## BoilingHeat (Nov 2, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> El PSRR es la capacidad que tiene un circuito de rechazar el ruido (hum) proveniente de la fuente de alimentación. Se suele dar en dB, y cuanto mayor es el valor, más inmune es dicho circuito al ruido. Por ejemplo la mayoría de opamps tienen un PSRR en torno a los 90 dB, o sea, un ruido presente en la alimentación del opamp se ve minorado en 90 dB a la salida. El PSRR suele ser dependiente de la frecuencia, así que ojo con este detalle.
> 
> Output voltage swing efectivamente es el rango MAXIMO por el que se puede mover la señal si recortar, y en español hay una palabra que lo define: compliancia.
> 
> ...




Gracias por tu respuesta luismc,


Creo que podría llamar al "hum", en vez de zumbido, ruido de la alimentación.

Había olvidado que incluso en inglés llaman al "signal excursion" al "swing" de una señal, creo que lo correcto y más común es "excursión".

Acerca del tap point, exacto, así lo llamamos para transformadores; el asunto aquí es que hablamos del punto de toma de un divisor de tensión para polarizar un amplificador operacional que se alimenta con una fuente unipolar. Lo que pregunto es cómo lo llamarían en ese caso, no sé si llamarlo "punto de toma".

    La palabra bias es traducida en muchos libros y guías como "polarización", las traducciones de los libros de los Dres. Coughlin, Sedra, Boylestad, etc. usan ese término, y para mí tiene sentido.

    En internet los llaman "dispositivos o amplificadores de riel a riel", a lo mejor termine usando ese término.


----------



## luismc (Nov 2, 2016)

BoilingHeat dijo:


> Acerca del tap point, exacto, así lo llamamos para transformadores; el asunto aquí es que hablamos del punto de toma de un divisor de tensión para polarizar un amplificador operacional que se alimenta con una fuente unipolar. Lo que pregunto es cómo lo llamarían en ese caso, no sé si llamarlo "punto de toma".



Desde luego es un "punto de toma" pero que además tiene la singularidad de que, si lo he entendido bien, su tensión está en medio de dos tensiones extremas (VCC y VEE) y por tanto se podría llamar "toma intermedia" que haría las veces de una "masa virtual".

No sé si es aplicable al circuito concreto en cuestión, pero según interpreto las descripciones dadas es lo que me sugiere sin ver el esquema.


----------

